# Differences between 5200 and 2007 Madone 5.0?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. It looks like for 2007 there is no Madone 5.2 or 5.5; there is a Madone 5.0 and then the line jumps up to the SL series. From the exterior appearance, the Madone 5.0 looks just like the 5200 that I own. There is no fin on the 5.0 and the frame is made from 120 carbon. What are the differences between the 5200 frame and the Madone 5.0 frame?

I currently own the 5200 frame and am considering buying the Madone 5.0 frame. How would you describe the difference in ride quality between the two frames?


----------



## lydoss (Jul 7, 2006)

the sky above said:


> Hi. It looks like for 2007 there is no Madone 5.2 or 5.5; there is a Madone 5.0 and then the line jumps up to the SL series. From the exterior appearance, the Madone 5.0 looks just like the 5200 that I own. There is no fin on the 5.0 and the frame is made from 120 carbon. What are the differences between the 5200 frame and the Madone 5.0 frame?
> 
> I currently own the 5200 frame and am considering buying the Madone 5.0 frame. How would you describe the difference in ride quality between the two frames?



That was the reason for my original inquiry about these two bikes. The components are the same and the frames are both OCLV 120. I am willing to bet the geometry of the frames is the same, but haven't confirmed this. To me, it looks like a name change and a different paint scheme. I haven't heard of any solid differences - like what's different about the frames. 

Mike


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

lydoss said:


> That was the reason for my original inquiry about these two bikes. The components are the same and the frames are both OCLV 120. I am willing to bet the geometry of the frames is the same, but haven't confirmed this. To me, it looks like a name change and a different paint scheme. I haven't heard of any solid differences - like what's different about the frames.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the response, lydoss. The thing is, I bet there are real differences in the two frames, how they're constructed, how many layers of carbon fiber are put in each different frame area. Although both frames look very much alike, and both say "120 OCLV carbon fiber, it would be great if knowledgeable members could list the tangible differences between the two frames.


----------



## Dwwc (Nov 24, 2004)

The 5000 is actually made from TCT carbon. It differs from OCLV in that the frame is not made in the US but in China (or Taiwan) but using similair techniques. OCLV is a trademark name which identifies Trek's carbon manufacturing tecnique in the US. The fork is also not a Trek made fork. 

I believe the 07 5000 still has the wishbone seat stays as opposed to the 5.0's "A" stays. Supposed to make the bike a bit stiffer. I think the 5.0 is also a bit lighter.

As far as ride quality... not sure.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwwc said:


> The 5000 is actually made from TCT carbon. It differs from OCLV in that the frame is not made in the US but in China (or Taiwan) but using similair techniques. OCLV is a trademark name which identifies Trek's carbon manufacturing tecnique in the US. The fork is also not a Trek made fork.
> 
> I believe the 07 5000 still has the wishbone seat stays as opposed to the 5.0's "A" stays. Supposed to make the bike a bit stiffer. I think the 5.0 is also a bit lighter.
> 
> As far as ride quality... not sure.


Thanks for your attempt to be helpful, but no one is asking about the 5000 on this thread. This thread is about the 5200 compared to the 2007 Madone 5.0.

Anyone else? Is this board dead or what? Does anyone even come here?


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

It's a name change. Trek's only real thought has been to build the 5000 in Taiwan where they build monocoque frames not tubes and lugs.


----------



## lydoss (Jul 7, 2006)

critchie said:


> It's a name change. Trek's only real thought has been to build the 5000 in Taiwan where they build monocoque frames not tubes and lugs.


If you're referring to the '06 5200 and the '07 Madone 5.0, that has been my inclination all along, considering there is not a significant increase in msrp other than perhaps the general cost increase from '06 to '07 models. I haven't found a reasonable argument to support the fact that the '06 5200 and the '07 Madone 5.0 bikes and/or frames are significantly different, or that anyone will distinctly prove otherwise.

Mike


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

lydoss said:


> If you're referring to the '06 5200 and the '07 Madone 5.0, that has been my inclination all along, considering there is not a significant increase in msrp other than perhaps the general cost increase from '06 to '07 models. I haven't found a reasonable argument to support the fact that the '06 5200 and the '07 Madone 5.0 bikes and/or frames are significantly different, or that anyone will distinctly prove otherwise.
> 
> Mike


So it's the consensus on this forum that, without the fin, the Madone frame is identical to the 5200?


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

The madone frame is an entirely different frame. They are absolutely not the same. They use the same OCLV 120, but thats about it. Look at the headtube/toptube juncture, or anywhere else on the frame.


----------



## Dwwc (Nov 24, 2004)

no, the 5200 has the wishbone stays, different carbon layup. The new 5.0 has the "A" stays. Basically it is the same design as the SL frames but uses the 120 carbon instead of 110 or 55. The frame has little bit different lugs and tube designs than the 5200.

whoops about my other post


----------

